
Express SQLite Ajax API with Raw SQL Capability - groovy9
https://github.com/groovy9/Node-Express-SQLite-Raw-SQL-Gateway-Example
======
groovy9
I wrote this to back an internal tool and released it on Github in case anyone
might find it useful.

I got tired of constantly having to extend my REST API while prototyping a
front end, so I built a raw SQL gateway that parses SQL and enforces per-user
per-table permissions.

The front end can now just post SQL queries to the server and for production,
it's trivial to move the final SQL into normal REST routes and disable the raw
gateway.

~~~
tracker1
Interesting, and thanks for putting this up.

